# where's the snow?



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

just have to get this out of my system... 

it's December 11th, and not only have we only had a slight dusting here in mid New Hampshire, but they are still talking mid 40's for the next 7 days.... come on snow gods... bring on the fun stuff

ok, I feel much better now that I got it out


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

when you find it let me know


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

spittincobra01;334081 said:


> just have to get this out of my system...
> 
> it's December 11th, and not only have we only had a slight dusting here in mid New Hampshire, but they are still talking mid 40's for the next 7 days.... come on snow gods... bring on the fun stuff
> 
> ok, I feel much better now that I got it out


i'm close enough to you to know EXACTLY what you are talkin about!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We had a good storm this past week, dropping about 10" of snow over 3 days, perfect plowing conditions. It melted just as fast as it came. The only snow left is the piles, thats it. It did get a few people off their butts deciding whether to contract plowing or not. Same forcast here though, temps in the upper 30's and 40's.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

That's why I have seasonal contracts. already paid and just relaxing. (sorry guys). Looks like I will have my first Christmas at home. (probably just jinxed that thought).


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I was just talking to a guy two days ago who has seasonal contracts. He collects $40,000 a month. He has already gotten Novembers check and Decembers Check. He has not laid an ounce of sand or pushed one snow flake................Im in the wrong market.......


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Gicon;334451 said:


> I was just talking to a guy two days ago who has seasonal contracts. He collects $40,000 a month. He has already gotten Novembers check and Decembers Check. He has not laid an ounce of sand or pushed one snow flake................Im in the wrong market.......


Must be nice, but I could imagine the equpiment that he needs to keep in good working order whether it snows or not.


----------

